# looking for new point and shoot camera



## In 2 deep (Jul 10, 2006)

I am looking for a new point and shoot camera. I am no expert but I would like something digital that has maybe a 10X opticle zoom or higher that is easy to operate. I want to be able to take on my honeymoon this year and use around the deer lease.

Thanks Chad


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I am pretty darn happy with my Canon S3is ( around $300.00 new, if you can still find one). That camera has been replaced by the Canon S5is (less than $500.00) which has some new features. In spite of more pixels, it doesn't provide any better picture quality. 

If you use the LCD to shoot with, then the S5 would be better, since they have greatly improved the brightness of the LCD on the new model. I also own a Sony H5, and its picture quality is fine, but it has a myriad of other issues that would prevent me from suggesting it, or its newer replacements, either.

I just posted some track and field shots a few minutes ago, all taken with the Canon S3is. If you add a $110.00 Sony ( yes, I said Sony ) VCL-DH1758 tele-extender, you will be able to shoot birds and game at some serious distances... Check out the LINK to my pictures below. 99% of those shots, going back to March of 2007, were taken with the Canons S3is...regards, Rich


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I just bought a used Canon S5is for $275 and it takes some great pics. I wanted to get DSLR but it seemed like it would take a lot of practice--the Canon seems to be the next best thing to a true SLR and the 12X optical zoom makes it great for the deer lease.


----------



## In 2 deep (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. it really helps. Just trying to decide which one I want. I was also looking at the Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ8. The Cannon does not have a rechargeble battery that I like. I have a cannon elf sd 450 and takes good pic's but just does not have a good zoom. I would like to stay with the cannon but am concerned about the battery life campared to the rechargeable one. Any help would be concerned. Has anybody had any experience with the Panasonic.


Thanks Chad


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Sanyo Eneloop rechargeable batteries are highly rated (and available at Walmart). A couple 4 pks of AA's should fix you up if you decide to go with the Canon S5IS.

The specs on the camera look pretty good and a Canon 430EX Speedlight will feel right at home in the hot shoe giving you E-TTL capability and the option of bounce flash (and the Eneloops will fit the flash also). You should be good to go for anything except possibly low light photography which needs high ISO and a fast f/2.8 lens.

NOTE: I tested a set of the Sanyo Eneloops in one of my Canon 540EZ's and they worked great. I quit firing it at 1/4 power after 350 shots and it was still going strong. I don't know how many I could have got from the batteries but they worked great for me.

Hope you find this info helpful.
Mike


----------



## In 2 deep (Jul 10, 2006)

What about an Olympus sp-560, does anybody have any feedback? I would like the Olympus sp-570 with 20 opticle zoom and 10 mp but is not out yet but may wait I do not know. Also was looking at the Panasonic Lumix FZ18 if anbody knows anything about this one also. This was is also 18 opticle zoom 8mp.


Thanks Chad


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Go Canon!

I get all of my equipment from www.bhphoto.com


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

In 2 Deep... I know nothing about the specifics of the cameras that you mentioned.

....Watch out for the 18x 20x numbers... since that number does NOT tell the whole story... The calculation is based on the smallest mm size of the lens, so if one camera has a 5 mm lens, and the next camera has a 6mm lens.. then just using 12x 15x 18x is not going to give you easily comparable numbers.

FYI... Olympus came out with an 15x or 18x zoom a year or two ago.

Oly's proposed zoom was on my own buy list (before I bought my Canon S3is). The new Oly was then severely panned as a really poor Image Quality camera. Also, a number of the "speed" features that they listed were only available in very low resolution shots ( who'd want to take those??).

After they lost a lot of their previous fine reputation.....they came out with yet another camera to try to fix the bad impression. As far as their latest offering, I'd be careful that the camera measures up to its competition..... and doesn't just try to sell the numbers on the box again.

Again, generally speaking if the sensor size is the same as many of the original 6 mgp cameras (1/2.5--Canon; Sony; etc... ) then just adding megapixels doesn't seem to add quality. In some cases --Sony H7 and H9 and others--- adding megapixels to a small sensor was reported to actually cause a LOSS in image quality.

People far smarter than I speak every day on the forums and their review section at www.dpreview.com It would behoove you to spend some time there.

regards, Rich

p.s. I just checked out the report on the new Oly at http://www.dpreview.com/news/0801/08012204olysp570uz.asp

It seems that the sensor size is a little bit bigger 1/2.33 versus 1/2.5 but they are stuffing 10 megapixels on a slightly larger sensor.

I, personally, will be watching the reviews - which will take a few weeks I am sure-. If the IQ problems have been resolved, then I'd be interested in this new offering, too. But......there have been so many cameras that have been introduced that haven't lived up to their expectations lately...I'd surely want someone else to take the buying risk first. RG


----------



## In 2 deep (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info and I did find that site on dpreview and have been looking all day long but still kind of worried about what I might be getting when I do not know much about them.


Thanks Chad


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Add this Fuji to your "look" list... It seems to have a much larger sensor, though I do not understand the math behind comparing 1/2.5 and 2/3. It has been written that the sensor size measurements should have been replaced many years ago. To the layman (me ) they are only confusing... I await the reviews...Rich

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0801/08012410fujifs100fs.asp


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

The Nikon coolpix S51 is a great camera. Easy to use and great pic's.


----------



## rfinder4000 (Jun 30, 2007)

How about Canon G series, either G7 or G9, very easy in auto mode with decent picture, and many more features if you decide to explore photography later on.


----------

